# Stuck on a T Rex



## White Hawk (Feb 22, 2020)

Looking to disembark......advice?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 23, 2020)

Does this have anything to do with the "other forms of travel" section that you posted in?


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 23, 2020)

Fucken T Rex


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 23, 2020)

Delete it if need be but eventually this will be helpful for someone


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 24, 2020)

Can you explain how? Seems like a waste of everyone's time so far.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 24, 2020)

White Hawk said:


> Delete it if need be but eventually this will be helpful for someone



I would be happy to delete it, but would you like to explain what the hell it means or why you decided to post it in the first place especially in the section of the website you chose to post it in? It sounds like tweaker nonsense. I kinda have my doubts that this will ever be helpful to anyone but I'm all ears, if you wanna tell me how I'd love to hear.


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 24, 2020)

You ever seen Jurassic Park?


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 24, 2020)

What type of tweaker games are you trying to play, White Fang? Seems very trollish. You wanna start making sense sometime soon? How is this related to other forms of travel, and how do you see it helping anyone? Please don't answer questions with more questions. Haven't seen the movie, how is any of this relevant to the post.

So far we've got;
Other forms of travel
Stuck on a T-Rex
Looking to disembark, advice?
Picture of Ronnie James Dio
Fuckin T-Rex
This gonna help someone
Ever seen dinosaur movie?
Picture of dog with banana peel on head.


----------



## MetalBryan (Feb 24, 2020)

I just came here to watch the ban hammer swing but the dog made me laugh and I haven’t laughed all day so technically I found this helpful


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 24, 2020)

It's White Flock to you critter


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 24, 2020)

Are "we" really taking this serious?


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 24, 2020)

We take wasted space/wasted time kind of seriously. Like, it's one thing to chime in on a subject and miss the mark. Not everyone is gonna always have useful shit to say, but that's within a thread. You've actually went and created a thread, in a forum it doesn't seem to belong. We've asked you to help us understand the post and you're dancing around it. So that starts to feel very trollish, and that's something we take very seriously, yes. So I guess if you wanna be helpful, you can pick your poison? Trolling or Spam?


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 24, 2020)

Just drunk and stoned brother; pretty fucken bored too and wanting to be back on the road. Anyone need a fabricator?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 24, 2020)

Have you tried the discord chat? It might be right up your alley.


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 24, 2020)

I will now, thanks chief. Warn't tryin to cause any trouble


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 24, 2020)

You're fine, it isn't a super serious forum. I think we just wanted to make sure you're getting the most out of your post. Sometimes people post in the wrong category something they legit need feedback on and it gets lost in the shuffle. Perhaps we could create a bored/drunk/stoned shitpost sub forum. Until then, discord seems to be a fantastic home for such things.


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 24, 2020)

Fair. Stern, but fair


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 24, 2020)

Can I Mod the "Drunk and stoned" page? Do it for free


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 24, 2020)

and I am drawn to the term "shitpost"


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 24, 2020)

Stern would have been issuing a warning, imo. 
And uhhh, we all mod for free. I love the idea of gettin paid for it though. If everyone threw a dollar in the donation pot we'd be gettin paid fat son!


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 25, 2020)

[*well, against my better judgement... here it goes.....]

White Hawk did initially post "looking to disembark, advice??", under a topic with a T-Rex icon....
*maybe too much beer and grass got the better of him as things went on here ??

If you read his comments throughout STP, I think White Hawk does want to sincerely get on the road, maybe just not sure of which path to take, hence this post Looking to disembark, advice? which does kind of leave things wide open for input/responses.

So, lets pretend it's just the original post, because I don't know where that first - no, I'll refrain from anything further here since I tend to be on thin ice at times as well ....

*
White Hawk
Newbie
Top Poster of the Month*
Send Message
JoinedFeb 16, 2020Messages73HometownRock City
Saturday at 5:05 PM

Looking to disembark......advice?


Ok - now that wasn't so bad...
*anyone here got any ideas here for White Hawk ??


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 25, 2020)

OTTERWOLF said:


> [*well, against my better judgement... here it goes.....]
> 
> White Hawk did initially post "looking to disembark, advice??", under a topic with a T-Rex icon....
> *maybe too much beer and grass got the better of him as things went on here ??
> ...



You're not on thin ice, George. Idk if that's hyperbole or a sincere concern but things aren't _that _ rigid around here. We didn't issue any warnings even though there's certainly a troll vibe to this thread as it carries on.

It's just a very confusing thread. Other forms of travel is already a vague sub forum. So you'd kind of expect some clarity or details in a post made here. Instead, we get what appears to be a genuine "looking for advice" type post with a random picture of Dio for no apparent reason. Stuck on a T-Rex really confuses things even more.

So when a mod comes along and simply asks hey can you kinda.. make this a little easier to understand? OP doubles down on the convolution. Instead of explaining the post intent, he goes on to say "this will help someone someday"

Well now it's _really_ confusing. Was he asking for advice or trying to help someone else? Either way, it was a strange way to go about it. What does he need advice on? How to get off a T-Rex? How will this post ever help anyone? We asked yet again for more information, we get a dog with a banana on it's head a random guy smoking a cigarette and "I'm just really high".

Put yourself in staff shoes. This isn't really a forum intended for randomness. We wouldn't even need forums and sub forums if that were the case. We could just strip it all down to a chat board and just let people go bananas on dog heads all day long. I don't think that's what we want though.

But seriously, relax George. You're really not on any sort of thin ice. What even makes you think that? We can talk about it. Shoot me a PM if you want. I'd rather not have members feeling like they're walking on eggshells for no reason.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 26, 2020)

Yeah, you're right... I see your point.
[*I'm just gettigng back now hence the delay]

I used the thin ice line because on occasion I'll comment on something here coming from a different perspective, and it's not because I'm being a jerk, it's because I'm seeing something differently, and well... I know some are not too happy when I do that.

Ok, it's all good then, cheers !!


Did White Hawk migrate to Discord ??
I noticed he's been quiet here.................


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 26, 2020)

I don't get on discord but maybe like idk, once every other month for about 20 minutes. I haven't checked if he's migrated or not. I certainly wasn't trying to shoo anyone away. I just know that's a better place for randomness and perhaps a better cure for boredom as well.

About your posts/opinions. You seem pretty level headed to me. You have a wealth of life experiences and add to that in an interesting scene and era. To me, that's quite refreshing. I realize you're old school in some ways but you don't strike me as a person who's set in their ways or unwilling to have your views challenged. You seem pretty open minded for the most part.

Obviously this is just my take, and this site is way fucking bigger than me. But I like ya. You write really well and it's nice to have differing views as long as they're not like.. way fucking out there on some bigotry type shit. But yeah, you don't really put off that vibe IMO. There's a lot of strong personalies here. You're gonna find people who don't like your shit. There's a bunch of people who don't like my shit. That's okay with me. I can't please em all.

Anyway, there's a furry friends thread and I'm almost positive it's got a Loki shaped hole missing from it. Who's that doggo you're always on about? Share a pic or two, we're a dog friendly bunch.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 26, 2020)

I've been thinking about posting a bunch of pictures here, but I'm just not sure how I want to go about doing it.
I seem to recall that the old STP of 10 years ago had the user ability to create photo albums, but I am not certain if that can be done today.
Discord... I just went to see what that's about and I could not make heads or tails about it, so I took that as a sign that it's not for me.
I'm glad you feel I add some value here, and I am definately open to different ideas/ideals as well.
Cheers !!
PS: two days now and no White Hawk, perhaps he did disembark ???


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## White Hawk (Feb 26, 2020)

(not "currently" stuck on a T Rex, nor banned). Wasn't thinking about bandwidth and whatnot if it's even called that anymore. Thanks for the perspective Otter


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 26, 2020)

And Jr Engineer as well.


----------



## White Hawk (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm kind of a wasteoid but glad to make you look better


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 1, 2020)

Juan Derlust said:


> @White Hawk - final reckoning regarding this thread: what are you trying to say?



I sure would be interested in finding out if there was a coherent thought here or not myself, but I think we both might be shit outta luck on this one.


----------



## White Hawk (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm going to go ahead and lock this thread since pictures of animals with stuff on their heads is just a tiny but off topic to uh, anything. @White Hawk this is the second time I'm gonna ask real nicely for you to not post irrelevant shit.


----------

